# did any one have problems logging in last few days



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi: I have sat 3 days trying to log i here, kept getting notice that server had moved?? stated it would take 2 to 24 hrs for it to catch up to my internet provider??? goblety **** !!!any way now on here and blodpressure is down and getting my fix:laugh:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

They were easier on us moderators...it only took a little over an hour :thumbsup:


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I was only off for about 10 hours


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We're still missing all the old attachments, I send off an email to Justin to ask if they could be restored.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Norgale emailed me, he still can't get on .


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I see that a lot of "the forum leaders" have left us and new have joined, some who are admins never made it on the list anyway.
What? 
Did the site change hands again?

I still don't think that was tworail who answered that one post a while ago and B&M? (SUPER MOD), He vanished into thin air too.

Very strange, new admins come and go, come and go, go and come, go and come. The admin list is constantly changing names. Plus the new ones I find in the members online list who never make the "forum leaders" list. It says that they have a post count but when you click on the statistics it shows that they don't have any posts. Very strange.

But no need to tell me, you can keep it your under your hat.
Just wondering why it is such a big secret.:dunno:

The site must be owned by the government now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Ed, I could tell you, but then I'd have to kill you.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Had the same message, 4 hours to get back on. How many posts do you have to have before your status changes? I know I'm new, but hobo isn't exactly an accurate description hwell:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> We're still missing all the old attachments, I send off an email to Justin to ask if they could be restored.


Oh, cr*p. I'm just seeing the carnage here ... old attachments / pics all m.i.a. All of my restoration threads missing their pics. Yikes!

I certainly hope Justin and his crew can reconstitute stuff. Keep me posted, John, on what they think/find.

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

If norgale is having trouble can some one suggest to him to flush his DNS. 
It just forces his pc to try find the new server instead of auto going to the last host server... 

google "flush dns" for easy steps.

if that makes sense.
cheers


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Ed, I could tell you, but then I'd have to kill you.


Hey gunnerjohn, just some constructive feedback:
Occasionally, vague replies like this are annoying to read. :laugh:
Its like the internet equivelant of kids in the playground going "nah nah nah, na nah, nah. I know something you dont know!"


It might just be me, but I feel like a hint of transperancy (or something) might not go astray. 


No offence intended. And we can continue this via PM if you like, as to not derail (pardon the train pun!) the thread further.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

moved


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Just wondering why a heads up wasn't given prior to this server change? Just a simple statement saying the forum might be down for a while during the change over. Judging from posts and emails it would have cut the anxiety level way down.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

A warning would have been nice but I did get a notice as to the change in servers when I loged in yesterday. Maybe all this happened fast and there wasn't time for a warning. Ya,that's it. Pete


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*down time*

Good morning everybody..
My thinking[which hurts] is:
1-Whomever thought this forum up,surely should be thanked by all of us as it contributes a great deal to train modeling.
2-The moderators who volunteer their time to do this also.They do a really great job.
3- now put your listening ears on,here goes

I`ve been thinking [which hurts]
For everyone posting there is a whole bunch reading,not only members but guests ie:young,old and in between.I`ve never been anywhere in my life that there is a certain few that knows how to do everything better than the ones in charge. When I first got a computer,up in the right corner of my screen was a black X, I touched it one day and lo and behold my screen went blank.What a wonderful X.I`m thinking of a country song. Some of the lyrics goes like-if you don`t like ,leave it. There was a black man going thru town in a 18 wheeler.He was pulled from that truck at a intersection,beaten almost dead. What did he say later: Just why can`t we all get along.There was a president who said:
dON`T ASK WHAT THE COUNTRY CAN DO FOR YOU,ASK WHAT YOU CAN DO FOR THE COUNTRY. Change that to forum.

My disclaimer: My opionin only,I `m neither a admin.,moderator. never will be,want to be . I try to be religious,not of Shay`s faith but I like his posts,web page.I have all posts readable not counting the ones closed or banned.the ones who post regulary,I enjoy and learn.Keep up the good work and have a great day.

Not intended to offend anyone. Delete this if you wish..Sanepilot..Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

JackC said:


> Just wondering why a heads up wasn't given prior to this server change? Just a simple statement saying the forum might be down for a while during the change over. Judging from posts and emails it would have cut the anxiety level way down.


I'm wondering that too, since I don't believe even the staff knew it was happening.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

JackC said:


> Just wondering why a heads up wasn't given prior to this server change? Just a simple statement saying the forum might be down for a while during the change over. Judging from posts and emails it would have cut the anxiety level way down.


The reality is that our Mod team didn't really know this was all happening, either. I had about 24-hours notice about the forum ownership change, and I think the server data had already been ported over at that point.

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

sanepilot said:


> Good morning everybody..
> My thinking[which hurts] is:
> 1-Whomever thought this forum up,surely should be thanked by all of us as it contributes a great deal to train modeling.
> 2-The moderators who volunteer their time to do this also.They do a really great job.


1. TwoRail ... ditto on the many thanks to him!

2. Thank you!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment, I only wish the appreciation was universal.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> The reality is that our Mod team didn't really know this was all happening, either. I had about 24-hours notice about the forum ownership change, and I think the server data had already been ported over at that point.
> 
> TJ


So I was right, ownership change.:smokin:


tjcruiser said:


> 1. TwoRail ... ditto on the many thanks to him!
> 
> 2. Thank you!
> 
> TJ


At least when tworail gave up the site he had a train giveaway contest. :thumbsup:

It would be nice if the new people said howdy to all. We do have a howdy doody thread.



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Thanks for the compliment, I only wish the appreciation was universal.


:appl::worshippy:adlock:

Here is a new weapon for just for you.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> The reality is that our Mod team didn't really know this was all happening, either. I had about 24-hours notice about the forum ownership change, and I think the server data had already been ported over at that point.
> 
> TJ


so it was an ownership change, no longer owned by that holding company (or whatever its called).

Who owns it now?

An individual or a company?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Current ownership is MAS Media


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

thanks gunrunnerjohn :thumbsup: 
appreciated.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Did Any one Have Trouble Logging in ???*

HI: All i can say is yippeee its back to working thanks to whom ever and i guess new owners, I was like a drug addict who couldnt get his fix for a while there dam near had a panic attack and i don't even know what that is HANKY THANKY:thumbsup:


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> We're still missing all the old attachments, I send off an email to Justin to ask if they could be restored.


I haven't seen this problem. Must've been fixed.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, all fixed now.


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

N scale catastrophe said:


> Had the same message, 4 hours to get back on. How many posts do you have to have before your status changes? I know I'm new, but hobo isn't exactly an accurate description hwell:


I'm limiting my number of posts in the hopes of staying a hobo forever.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Hold'ErNewt said:


> I'm limiting my number of posts in the hopes of staying a hobo forever.


i had that thought, then i accidentally became an engineer :/


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Look at this. It explanes it all.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=234


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

Southern said:


> Look at this. It explanes it all.
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=234


When I near 50, I'll have to start deleting old posts.
This message will self destruct in 5 seconds...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hold'ErNewt said:


> When I near 50, I'll have to start deleting old posts.
> This message will self destruct in 5 seconds...


Good luck with that, since you're not a mod or admin. 

We can arrange for you to be a Hobo forever if that's your wish.


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Good luck with that, since you're not a mod or admin.
> 
> We can arrange for you to be a Hobo forever if that's your wish.


I'd like that very much. It's fitting that I remain the eternal hobo.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hold'ErNewt said:


> I'd like that very much. It's fitting that I remain the eternal hobo.



Look at Southerns label.:laugh:

Southern 
Schizophrenic Engineer


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Gunnerjohns should change to Member... or Large Member

:sly:

I kid, I kid.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

broox said:


> Gunnerjohns should change to Member... or Large Member
> 
> :sly:
> 
> I kid, I kid.


How about I change you to a ... well, something not flattering.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> How about I change you to a ... well, something not flattering.


Having a large member could be seen as a good thing :sly:


----------

